# Fundraising suggestions.... help needed



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm trying to think of some things to sell, make & sell, etc. for 3 upcoming events that grape is going to be at. I have fall and christmas wreaths that i have made, caramel apples, dog biscuits for dogs, brownies with skull & crossbones on them, bandanas for halloween, thanksgiving and christmas, and containers with neat lids with material which will hold baby dog biscuits. 
has anyone else ever found things that people want to buy. two events are rescue type events and one is a craft day in the town.

thanx for you help and ideas.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Get donations of product and do a raffle for something really cool!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

If you can get enough volunteers, pancake feeds work pretty good here. You only need about 5 people, costs are super low. 

I think we spent $120 on mixes and sausages the last time we did it. Did 3 feeds that all grossed about $250-$300 and still have over half the pancake mix we purchased left. Not huge profits by any means, but a dollar is a dollar. I think we were charging $5 a plate.

Maybe do a dog walk with sponsors? Whoever sponsors you pays a certain amount per mile.

What our local rescue did that was a huge money maker was "Bowling for Pets". It was $15 per person, with that you got to bowl for an hour or so. They had lots of giveaways that were donated by other businesses. Raffle for other prizes, and just a lot of fun overall. The bowling alley cut them a huge break on lane fees and they made up for it at the bar. I think we ended up having about 6 people on every lane, overbooked but no complaints.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My school picks different themes for each different classroom and each one of the kids donates an item with the theme in mind. After the basket is full of the theme items, they have an auction to sell the baskets.

The money gets donated to the library or computer, schools are always needing something.

I made chocolate boxes during Christmas time, and we had a bake sale at work and they auctioned off my choc. Santa box and the money went to a needy family.

What about having a garage sale, with donated items and all the money can go to a rescue.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

breec3 said:


> My school picks different themes for each different classroom and each one of the kids donates an item with the theme in mind. After the basket is full of the theme items, they have an auction to sell the baskets.
> 
> The money gets donated to the library or computer, schools are always needing something.
> 
> ...


 
I JUST did some big fundraisers for The Leukemia and Lymphoma Society to raise money for a hike in the Smokeys (the end of this month).

1st I held a garage sale (3 days) and that yielded over $1,000! The next event was a Pancake Breakfast called Pancakes with Pooches in the Park. We had games, sold bandanas and toys and had breakfast food for the dogs as well. We invited the person who founded the Park and he donated $5,000 himself!!!!


----------

